# Ooooooohhhh, what's that?



## Jakey (13/2/15)

So just over a month since I began vaping again and Ive gone all out, decent kit, decent juice and decent clouds.

So..... Straight into an issue that ive been confronted with, ive always been encouraged to share. This is what my parents have tought me and that is what I will teach my kids. So the inevitable question posed to me on a daily basis is...... Whats that, Can I give it a try? What usually follows is a casual..... Sure.... Go ahead.....

This was never an issue as in this period 10 mates have switched to vaping (I feel bad for the one who wasnt even a smoker though lol) and its awesome as I now have company.

The biggest problem for me are those who ask to hit my vape on a daily basis, sometimes taking it from my desk while in meetings, nonchalantly putting their hand out (expecting me to just pass it over) even though they have no intention of buying their own. Its a pricey thing to be the 'sample' guy for others. These people are in different circles, so im constantly confronted by them.

How do you overcome this? Am I wrong to be getting irritated when this happens? What do I say?

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## zadiac (13/2/15)

I just say no.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (13/2/15)

zadiac said:


> I just say no.


But these are people who are mates, or youve known for a while

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (13/2/15)

I still say no. They should respect your decision that you don't want them to use it.
If they want to vape, then let them get their gear and vape. 
If you want to be nice about it, then explain to them why you don't want them to.
That's what I do and my friends accept this, though, they all have their own vapes as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jakey (13/2/15)

Think il try that thanks, need to learn how to say no 1st hehe. Im a sucker for punishment


----------



## jtgrey (13/2/15)

Tell them you have hepatitis b

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ET (13/2/15)

Jakey said:


> Think il try that thanks, need to learn how to say no 1st hehe. Im a sucker for punishment



just remind them that sharing the vape also means sharing any flu, herpes, etc that ANY of the other people might have

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (13/2/15)

fever blister bro sorry...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (13/2/15)

Arthster said:


> fever blister bro sorry...


Hehe needs to be sustainable. 24/7 365 fever blisters ppl will think im miff. ￼ ￼

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (13/2/15)

Jakey said:


> Hehe needs to be sustainable. 24/7 365 fever blisters ppl will think im miff. ￼ ￼



Lmao true but at least you will have your own vape.


----------



## Jakey (13/2/15)

Ja


Arthster said:


> Lmao true but at least you will have your own vape.


Jakey the lonely vaper

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jakey (13/2/15)

Nah wait......... I got u guys...... #nohomo


----------



## Ashley A (13/2/15)

Um, why don't you try an odd flavour that you like but others don't 

If that don't work, then crank up the power and open the airflow before handing it over. That will put any non-experienced vaper off after coughing for a bit.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom (13/2/15)

When someone wants to use your PV tell them it's fine but they will have to start contributing to juice and then send them a link or two to some nice imported liquids. This way either they'll buy you some nice juice, or they'll feel bad for vaping up all your "expensive" juice

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dr Phil (13/2/15)

My vape gear are like my little children lol. Just do a supper sub ohm build and crank the power to 110w nice hot to warm Vape.


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/15)

Keep a device with some bacon flavour just for them

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (13/2/15)

36 mg menthol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (13/2/15)

Why dont you buy a cheap CE4 and put it on your desk with a little sign saying "demo unit"
When they say they want your proper setup, say no you got them a demo and if they want the proper setup they can buy it themself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## ET (13/2/15)

let them see you take your vape into the loo, fiddle with the drip tip afterwards ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (13/2/15)

ET said:


> let them see you take your vape into the loo, fiddle with the drip tip afterwards ...


Dude, Thats just sick ! 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Jakey said:


> How do you overcome this? Am I wrong to be getting irritated when this happens? What do I say?



I have the same problem at our fishing meetings... I started taking a Sigelei 20W with a Nautilus Mini on it and when he approached me I just stuck my hand out and said use this... that worked for a while but he wants the REO because of the better flavour... I don't want to be a chop about it but I will take a spare REO with next time and he can buy is or suck on his Twisp.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (13/2/15)

dr phil said:


> My vape gear are like my little children lol. Just do a supper sub ohm build and crank the power to 110w nice hot to warm Vape.


Im struggling to build a coil and u want me to go super subohm lmao


----------



## Jakey (13/2/15)

ET said:


> let them see you take your vape into the loo, fiddle with the drip tip afterwards ...


"here, I find this flavour a bit kak, but maybe u like it"

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Andre (13/2/15)

Jakey said:


> "here, I find this flavour a bit kak, but maybe u like it"


This really had me laughing out loud!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## MurderDoll (14/2/15)

Dry out the wick and let them get a proper dry hit. 
Ha ha. They will be miff for days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Arthster (14/2/15)

Simple solution.... Freshly wound and re wicked device... with no juice. give them a mother of a dry hit.


----------



## ET (14/2/15)

the OP did say they borrow his mod at random times, can't booby trap the mod you are using

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (14/2/15)

Look joking aside. I am all for good manners. In fact there isn't enough of it going round to be honest... but at the end of the day saying no to sharing a vape has more to do with hygiene than manners. 

Here is an extreme case example of what i am saying. 

This idea isn't that far fetched. imagine a co worker went to north Africa for work. unknowingly on his way back he touched a hand rail where moment before a person with ebola left a spit ball. this same person makes it back into the country because the virus has not yet manifested itself and he went through all the scans. 4 days later the man asks to borrow your vape. 

I know this is extreme example and probably a little far fetched... but then again this last ebola outbreak was a scene out of a bad horror movie and there are other virus out there that can be transmitted this way that may not sound so far fetched. Keep in mind they burnt peoples houses down in the US and in other countries they put peoples pets to death.

Its called a personal vaping device for a reason. its your right to say no

Just my 10 cents

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate (14/2/15)

If someone ask to have a toot on my REO I swap the drip tip (keep a spare with me) before they get offended and ask why I'm swapping the tip,I just give them a knowing look and say "you don't want to know",works like a charm,that REO becomes a hot potato and they can't wait to give it back

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (14/2/15)

Lol say you got ocd, I'm different though I give mines to every smoker I know to try I have converted 6 smokers to vapers but all have gone with twist


----------



## Rafique (14/2/15)

Twisp


----------



## Jakey (14/2/15)

Arthster said:


> Look joking aside. I am all for good manners. In fact there isn't enough of it going round to be honest... but at the end of the day saying no to sharing a vape has more to do with hygiene than manners.
> 
> Here is an extreme case example of what i am saying.
> 
> ...


thanks dude. you right, i mean no1 came up to me asking to smoke my cigs all the time. and on that note, i have a secret weapon that will work for me and not many of you "Sorry dude, i only eat Halaal, and not sure where your lips have been, its a religious thing  sure you understand"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (14/2/15)

Jakey said:


> thanks dude. you right, i mean no1 came up to me asking to smoke my cigs all the time. and on that note, i have a secret weapon that will work for me and not many of you "Sorry dude, i only eat Halaal, and not sure where your lips have been, its a religious thing  sure you understand"



There you go. and your not wrong either. its completely in your right and no one can take offence to that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ashTZA (14/2/15)

I had similar experiences when I still carried my MVP around but since going to mech not at all.

Sub ohm dripper + mech + 18mg juice. They'll nor anyone around witnessing the poor soul coughing themselves into a coma will never ask again. At least that was my experience.


I've since switched to 6mg myself though; since the rumors around the office about me being on crack started due to me rolling my eyes back & pulling my neck crooked while making a clawing gesture with my free hand every time I took a hit. I also worried about how it affected my driving ability to be blacked out for a second or 2 while on the freeway.

Actually come to think about it; perhaps it was the latter that put them off...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/15)

Jakey said:


> So just over a month since I began vaping again and Ive gone all out, decent kit, decent juice and decent clouds.
> 
> So..... Straight into an issue that ive been confronted with, ive always been encouraged to share. This is what my parents have tought me and that is what I will teach my kids. So the inevitable question posed to me on a daily basis is...... Whats that, Can I give it a try? What usually follows is a casual..... Sure.... Go ahead.....
> 
> ...


 
I sit with that same problem! It drives me up the wall. And in my case it is my best friend. Se thinks up stuff to come sit here all day, keeps me out of my work. Takes my vape out of my hands even while I'm vaping. Calls me out of a conversation to get my vape from me (her husband forbid her to vape as she is pregnant) 

She vapes up more of my juice a day than I do. And the worst of all. I gave her a good vape with good juice and she says strait up se prefers my good stuff. Sometimes while she is here I don't even get to vape because she has my vape. 

I cant tel her how I feel because I dont want to hurt her. I love her, she's my best friend. 

I know exactly how you feel. And I have no idea what to do about it. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (14/2/15)

I haven't the heart to refuse anybody so i carried a spare mouthpiece and the shlep of changing the mouthpieces every time soon put this to an end.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (15/2/15)

Silver said:


> Why dont you buy a cheap CE4 and put it on your desk with a little sign saying "demo unit"
> When they say they want your proper setup, say no you got them a demo and if they want the proper setup they can buy it themself.


That's it. I was thinking about prepping my 2 Kayfun, these are not really in use atm, for my guests at home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (16/2/15)

Guys thanks for the suggestions, (etiquette as per Robs latest vid) Came in to work this morning... and the inevitable....

"Can i hit your Vape?"......

Was thinking of doing the whole i eat Halaal and dont know where your mouth has been thingy but decided to go for a more direct appraoch.
"By all means, you can smoke all you want, just remember that ive been feeling the pinch recently with buying juices so im going to expect a bottle soon, not joking" explained to him that he would be smoking bound by the crown. not just some 80 bucks bottle. he decided against it, saying that his cigs were enough of an expense for him. hehe, it worked!! i felt a little kak but looking at a full tank makes me happy.

Hope to see some faces at the launch tonight. Wear a tag with your forum handle on it so i know who you are

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey (16/2/15)

If you see me come say howsit, im a shy guy. I'll be the little noob with a beard, sitting in the corner puffing on my iStick and nautilis.
Perhaps il pull out my Apollo and Doge when i get the confidence lol. But once the Reos come out I'll just buy my juice and hit the road.


----------



## PeterHarris (16/2/15)

Jakey said:


> Guys thanks for the suggestions, (etiquette as per Robs latest vid) Came in to work this morning... and the inevitable....
> 
> "Can i hit your Vape?"......
> 
> ...


isnt that tomorrow?


----------



## Jakey (16/2/15)

PeterHarris said:


> isnt that tomorrow?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ashley A (16/2/15)

Perhaps you can try some of the Beira hot sauce in there as a special treat for the testers

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (21/7/15)

annemarievdh said:


> I sit with that same problem! It drives me up the wall. And in my case it is my best friend. Se thinks up stuff to come sit here all day, keeps me out of my work. Takes my vape out of my hands even while I'm vaping. Calls me out of a conversation to get my vape from me (her husband forbid her to vape as she is pregnant)
> 
> She vapes up more of my juice a day than I do. And the worst of all. I gave her a good vape with good juice and she says strait up se prefers my good stuff. Sometimes while she is here I don't even get to vape because she has my vape.
> 
> ...


Well here's what I did with the best friend problem. I went over to the vape shop. I bought a subtank nano R400 and a kamry 23W R400. I gave it to him on condition that he pay me back and with the understanding that he isn't touching my rDNA 40 again. Simple. ( it worked) if 800 is too much, I believe there is a thread on the forum where a new vendor is selling an Eleaf ijust 2 for 550 with the "ecigssa" promo code. Buy it give it to them and enjoy your own vape (make sure they pay you back tho). 
Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (22/7/15)

DUDE STORY OF MY LIFE.. we had a little vape meet last week and some dronk oak comes outta nowhere and grabs my vape and starts going ahead. I was shocked... 
Strangers can look no touch. . . Some interesting facts, most people have herpes of the mouth.  

I find if I keep my vape to myself, my mouth health is good, but as soon as friends use it, mouth health goes to hell. Sores, ulsers, the works. and its noticeably increased during "sharing" times. I use a sprayer called O-zone that disinfects in 10secs. everyday. Keeping my mouth piece clean always. 

Ways to avoid:

Give that mo fo a Dry hit, Iv done this before and they never trust you.
 say you are out of juice. Unless they can see your device filled up, (when you go vape and they catch you vaping, say you just found some but its gone now)
Say you are sick
tell them about their options to get their own juices to contribute
Plain so NO to those who stick their hand out, entitled people need to learn about how expensive these vapes are and also maintenance.
Say "sorry bud but im broke and this is my last bit of juice"


----------



## 6ghost9 (22/7/15)

This is the first time I have come across this thread and I must say I never thought of it but this is actually true. I am always willing to let someone I don't know try my vape, if they ask and are genuinely interested. I converted a few friends and that is all good and well but I have found myself drawing the line a lot more lately. I mean a few months ago I would not pay more than R180 for juice but I was my brother coming down on holiday ruined that for me and now I have to have at least 2-3 premium juices in my monthly haul for those nights where my all day diy is not cutting it. 

So the people I converted, 2 being friends gfs are always coming to me because their devices aren't performing or they aren't sure of the coil or what juice I have. Now I don't mind in the slightest every once in a few weeks letting them taste my diys but then last weekend they both walk in and without asking fill 4 mpt3's with my Ripe Vapes VCT. About 10 min later I smell the distinct aroma and find out what they did....I blew a gasket. They knew that was my one stock I would let them take a hit of but not freebees....

Now what do you do with that? I told them they were on their own now. Was I out of line? Like how do I deal with something like that? I knew they would always leave their juice at home when they came over and be all sad and I would happily fill their tanks but when someone does that was I wrong to tell them where to go?

Vent of the day over....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (22/7/15)

6ghost9 said:


> This is the first time I have come across this thread and I must say I never thought of it but this is actually true. I am always willing to let someone I don't know try my vape, if they ask and are genuinely interested. I converted a few friends and that is all good and well but I have found myself drawing the line a lot more lately. I mean a few months ago I would not pay more than R180 for juice but I was my brother coming down on holiday ruined that for me and now I have to have at least 2-3 premium juices in my monthly haul for those nights where my all day diy is not cutting it.
> 
> So the people I converted, 2 being friends gfs are always coming to me because their devices aren't performing or they aren't sure of the coil or what juice I have. Now I don't mind in the slightest every once in a few weeks letting them taste my diys but then last weekend they both walk in and without asking fill 4 mpt3's with my Ripe Vapes VCT. About 10 min later I smell the distinct aroma and find out what they did....I blew a gasket. They knew that was my one stock I would let them take a hit of but not freebees....
> 
> ...


You weren't wrong at all, people need to be taught manners. For some reason this was thrown out the window many years ago, along with courteousness, discipline and common sense. I'm sure they know what this shit costs and they're just taking advantage.

I have no problem if someone wants to try what I'm vaping, I actually encourage it, but they at least need their own drip tip. If I want to fill someones tank or give them free juice then I will offer it, asking is rude.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## johan (22/7/15)

whatalotigot said:


> DUDE STORY OF MY LIFE.. we had a little vape meet last week and some dronk oak comes outta nowhere and grabs my vape and starts going ahead. I was shocked...
> Strangers can look no touch. . . Some interesting facts, most people have herpes of the mouth.
> 
> I find if I keep my vape to myself, my mouth health is good, but as soon as friends use it, mouth health goes to hell. Sores, ulsers, the works. and its noticeably increased during "sharing" times. I use a sprayer called O-zone that disinfects in 10secs. everyday. Keeping my mouth piece clean always.
> ...



... and 

7. Avoid places where drunks frequent.
8. Choose "cleaner" friends who understand basic hi gene.

PS: Ozone (O3) in a spray can / bottle? Ozone can only be stored at temperature below -600C as half life of ozone at room temperature is less than 15min.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Power Vapes SA (10/1/16)

ET said:


> 36 mg menthol


Lol I think he mentioned not wanting to share as apposed to killing someone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (11/1/16)

Been through this myself and just put things straight from the get go, unless you have your own drip tip you are not tasting my juice!

Perhaps the above situation listed by the poster , is the only time this drip tip would come in handy  
That should help with deterring the buggers !

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ashley A (11/1/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Been through this myself and just put things straight from the get go, unless you have your own drip tip you are not tasting my juice!
> 
> Perhaps the above situation listed by the poster , is the only time this drip tip would come in handy
> That should help with deterring the buggers !



That plan might backfire if it's a chick or a guy that swings the other way.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (11/1/16)

True, never considered that ...


----------



## dwayne19420 (11/1/16)

lo


Ashley A said:


> Um, why don't you try an odd flavour that you like but others don't
> 
> If that don't work, then crank up the power and open the airflow before handing it over. That will put any non-experienced vaper off after coughing for a bit.


Lock the selection buttons so they cant change it lol.


----------

